# Probe wire into smoker



## fishinjoe (May 14, 2015)

I am building a new smoker and was looking for some ideas on how you guys run your probe wires into your smokers? I have always just wrapped the wire in foil and closed it in the door but am looking for a better idea now.

Joe


----------



## dr k (May 14, 2015)

FishinJoe said:


> I am building a new smoker and was looking for some ideas on how you guys run your probe wires into your smokers? I have always just wrapped the wire in foil and closed it in the door but am looking for a better idea now.
> 
> Joe


If it's steel you can drill a hole to run a probe through and use a refrigerator magnet to seal the hole on the outside if not used or to make a gasket.  I cut up magnets to seal the vent holes on the inside of my 600 sq. inch charcoal grill firebox and used a steel yardstick to cover the louvered opening on the inside of the lid. You can't tell there are any modifications other than I have control where I didn't before. 

-Kurt


----------



## joe black (May 15, 2015)

Get a 1/2" electric cable connector from Amazon and install it in a convenient location on your smoker.  The probes will fit through it very nicely.  There is a rubber grommet inside the connector that protects your probes and it also seals.  No smoke leakage.  It's made to screw into a threaded outlet, but if you drill about a 13/16" hole, it will slip right in and you can secure it with a conduit lock nut.  Total cost, less than $10.


----------



## drewed (May 15, 2015)

I just run them through one of the vents


----------

